# how is like living in the US?



## Ramona (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi
I am from Milan in Italy and I wanted to know if you anybody can give me some information of how life is like in US, I guess is very different from where I come from. 
I dont know much about Americans but very very interested in getting to know about the lifestyle and how is working there.

Thank you.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the expat forum, Ramona. I think if you browse a bit you will get some interesting perspectives on life in the States. Your question is a bit broad to get a specific answer. What life is like depends on what you like, where you are, what sort of work you do, and a lot of other factors. Life in Boston is very different from life in a small town in Iowa!


----------



## Ramona (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi and thank you for your answer. I know my question wasn't very specific. What I was wondering is to have a decent life in a medium/big city (paying the rent, having a car and living "normallly") if I would find a job there how much would I ask for a salary? I know that in Italy for example you could live good on your own if you earn around € 2.000 after taxes but in the US I have no idea.
I checked at other people posts and are extremely interesting.
Are you American? 

Thank you again for the attention.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

I think you would have to have a very good work record with references in a particular field of expertise to 'ask 'for a salary , most occupations and employers tell you what they are prepared to pay for a given position . Most embassies have local newspapers that can give you an idea of recompense in any particular field . Just my thoughts on job mmarkets . Colin


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, for professional jobs you would be asked what you wanted. However, the cost of living varies widely, and salaries don't necessarily vary with them. For instance, San Francisco is very expensive, but salaries tend to be lower because it is such a popular place to live. Salaries in midwestern cities like St. Louis can be higher relative to the cost of living because they aren't exactly popular destinations.

None of this is important, however, unless you won the green card lottery, have American citizenship, or have a skill that will get you a work permit.


----------



## retiredusn (Jun 24, 2007)

Ramona said:


> Hi
> I am from Milan in Italy and I wanted to know if you anybody can give me some information of how life is like in US, I guess is very different from where I come from.
> I dont know much about Americans but very very interested in getting to know about the lifestyle and how is working there.
> 
> Thank you.


As stated, really need to narrow the area down to give you any real answers
:::East Coast, 
West coast
Which state;;;;;everywhere is a bit different


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

synthia said:


> Well, for professional jobs you would be asked what you wanted. However, the cost of living varies widely, and salaries don't necessarily vary with them. For instance, San Francisco is very expensive, but salaries tend to be lower because it is such a popular place to live. Salaries in midwestern cities like St. Louis can be higher relative to the cost of living because they aren't exactly popular destinations.
> 
> None of this is important, however, unless you won the green card lottery, have American citizenship, or have a skill that will get you a work permit.


I think Cynthia'sreply here is spot on.
If you do not have a green card/work permit based on professional qualifications and/or investment,you will only only be visiting USA and not being able to work. 

Your age is a very important factor in obtaining a green card. 
Unless you have "preferred qualifications" and have proof of a specific need for your skills, investment is the only way to go. 

Else marriage, but only once you are inside of the USA to a USA citizen. That takes anywhere between 3-9 months to process and to issue a work permit, with temporary residence for 5 years after which you can apply for citizenship.


----------

